

 Scientists: Artificial life likely in 3 to 10 years - mds
http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/science/08/20/artificial.life.ap/index.html

======
dfranke
The plausibility of a prediction of a future breakthrough drops exponentially
with its distance, and the base of that exponent is a heck of a lot smaller
than three years.

That said, this really would be the holy grail of biology and I'm rooting for
my alma mater to be the one to discover it :-)

------
mds
"But them getting out and taking over, never in our imagination could this
happen."

That's comforting.

